# Eastlake CEI Today



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Went up to the plant and was surprised to find all the people there. I went 3 for 4, got them all on a blue and silver cleo. Everybody there got something on jigs and spoons. The biggest caught was 14 lbs. I am going again tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Man, I was hoping it'd be awhile before anyone posted about this. It's been nice not having 100 guys crammed in there.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Haha sorry Archman but i know some people have wanted to catch some steelies but the rivers are frozen.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Since the parking lot is closed, only so many people can fish it since the parking area is limited. But it's a great place for a quick steelie fix.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Why did the put that huge log there in the first place?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

archman said:


> Since the parking lot is closed, only so many people can fish it since the parking area is limited. But it's a great place for a quick steelie fix.


I need a catfish fix.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Since there is so much ice in the parking lot and it's on a slant, cars would be getting stuck there left and right. I've seen it happen many times before. That ice hill is ridiculous. It's only a matter of time before someone falls in.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I was going to go today, but there was nobody else there so i just turned around and went home.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Good call. Strong NE winds like today aren't that good. The best wind is a good NW or W wind, which blows the warm water and baitfish closer to the wall.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

It looks like it is going to be windy again tomorrow, looks like i will have to wait till thursday to fish.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bassman, are you and I the only one fishing up there from the site?


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I think i might be, but me and Fisherman41 might go there tomorrow since school is cancelled.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to go up and try some catfishing. How do you get there?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've never heard of anyone catching catfish there this time of year.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

archman said:


> I've never heard of anyone catching catfish there this time of year.


I have never fished there...don't even know how to get there yet. I'll post some picks after my Friday night trip. Or you can come join us. Warm water and baitfish mean catfish this time of year.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Last time I fished there in the winter I was standing on 2 feet of ice.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

When was that Kfish, i thought it could not freeze because of the warm water discharge.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

That was back in 85 86, ice was in parking lot. and yes the wind can jam ice all the way up to hot water discharge.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

A challenge... show me the warm water and I'll show you the catfish!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The area that the people fish is a little ways away from the actual warm water discharge. This area is usually to warm to freeze but the cats may be closer to the discharge. I think that may be out of reach.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The area that the people fish is a little ways away from the actual warm water discharge. This area is usually to warm to freeze but the cats may be closer to the discharge. I think that may be out of reach.


Unless the shoreline I have to fish from is frozen, I can reach the warm water. I heard it was clear from side to side.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I think the ice kfish was referring to is in the parking lot. There is a ton of ice there this year, so be careful. 

As far as the water, the only time it's not fishable (unless it happens to be muddy) is if the ice breaks free and a north wind blows it in.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> Unless the shoreline I have to fish from is frozen, I can reach the warm water. I heard it was clear from side to side.


When I said out of reach I meant not accessible from shore.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hang on fellas,NEOCATS has a point, a couple of years back i was steelheadfishing at e.72 under the bridge so i could throw my minnow out by the discharge and ended up catching to channel cats, not big but got some meat off of them.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

For those of you going up there, the parking was destroyed by the snow. For some reason, the city decided to plow all the snow to where we parked. I talked to the guy at the bait shop tonight and guys who park on the street are getting a ticket, or worse, towed.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

that sucks..................


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

I see you fish a hotwater discharge on the East side, I fish one on the West side. Have seen any Canvas Backs ducks. Here on the west side the place I fished was full of Canvas Backs I never seen that many ever let alone in one place. There was also a lot bluebills all over the place also.
BIG-J


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

where were you fishing on the west side? I just moved over here adn am looking for something closer to home. thanks


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

archman said:


> For those of you going up there, the parking was destroyed by the snow. For some reason, the city decided to plow all the snow to where we parked. I talked to the guy at the bait shop tonight and guys who park on the street are getting a ticket, or worse, towed.



So where _are_ we allowed to park now, if at all? I've been dying to fish some open water, and was planning on fishing there tomorrow... But not if I'll get towed!


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

I grew up in Eastlake and the police have always been very unforgiving.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You cannot park on any of the side streets legally. A buddy of mine got towed yesterday. So your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I might ask some of the people who live around there to park in their driveway.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks bassman56,
for the directions to the eastlake CEI. Since I would be fishing for catfish, I will not interfere with your fishing for other smaller fish.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

If the open water cannot be accessed from the shore, then there is no reason for me to go to Eastlake.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Just to let everbody know that they have cleared the parking lot but the lake is frozen over so you cant fish there. I threw a big block of ice on the ice and it would not break.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

I know they charge to fish in the summer , but do they check this time of year.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Nah they dont charge in the winter, they dont want to freeze their butts off.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Use to catch fish there all the time. Had lots of fun down there in the mid 70's catchen jumbo perch by the bucket full, huge white bass, man those where the day's


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

You can still catch those white bass there, but i dont know about the jumbos anymore. I mean you can still perch but not in huge numbers.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

what is CEI?


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

CEI is an electricity plant which started the blackout of the summer or 2004.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

ah i see....interesting. i like fishing the W.H. sammis plant on the ohio river right at the new cumberland dam....talk about good fishing.....they sure do like that warm water


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

We went up to this spot yesterday (Tuesday) and about 12:30 the service and police departments came down and asked everyone to leave. Seems the Chief of Police felt that conditions were unsafe so the area was blocked off and posted as off limits. It was my understanding this lasts until 01March, but don't take my word on that. I wasn't positive I heard the conversation accurately.

We saw 3 caught in the time we were there, about 1 1/2 hours. None were real large, but still nice. Now if only I could catch one ..............


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

The sign is still up there and i think they are going to open it back up when the snow melts.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The sign says March 31st, but who knows. It should be fish at your own risk.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Fish2Day, what time were u there yesterday, i was there fishing and hiding from the cops,,,,,, the sign says march 31 and before i left the city hung another big no trespass sign. that way the city can write you a ticket LOLOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

oooopppppssssss, sorry u where there tue, i went wed.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Stinks that it is posted, but hopefully people will respect the sign and it won't be posted for good.

Joel


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yea it does stink, all it takes is one problem to close something, me and gobyoneganoby went out yesterday and parked in a friends driveway on the other block, we got about 7-8 fish each, but always looking over my shoulder for the police to throw us out.


----------

